# Fawn youngsters



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm not sure what the cutoff is for mousies to be considered babies. These boys are about six weeks old now. I had six bucks and two does in the litter. It looks like a have a tricolor in this group, which is a pleasant surprise. splashed has been mixed with just about all my mousies, so it's not TOO much of a surprise, however.

Here's the tri; subtle marbling in the colored areas can be seen if you look closely at these first three pix.








And here's the rest of the boys.


And the two girls:


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

How interesting! I think if that had showed up in my mousery, I would've assumed the other-color splotches were some kind of molt mark. What kind of c-dilute works so well with the orange color, do you know?


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Lovely as always! Especially like the satin bucks, moustress.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Laigaie: This is a pretty typical middling tricolor for a yellow. c^h and c^ch both give decent contrast. I think c^h is better, and suspect that c^ch will give only splashed or a lot of marbling. The problem with yellow tricolors is getting the right dilution so you don't end up with a lot of pretty BEW's instead of yellow tris/splashed. this one boy is probably c^ch c.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Beautiful as always moustress. 
You're a crackin' breeder


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Nice banded babies


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

^^^
I was semi wondering about that, the randomness of the splotches was making me think that they just had piebald in there, but that last one does look fairly like a banded. Which are they?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I can't truthfully say what marking genes are present. If I had to guess, I'd say some carry one and some carry both. The only thing I try to take note of is whether or not the markings are dominant or recessive.

What I want to see is more fawn selfs.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

If they are banded, that would be easy to get selfs from, unless of course everyone has recessive spotting.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I have one fawn buck that has a recessive marking, a tiny streak on the belly, and he or his offspring will almost certainly yield selfs.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

These young bucks are three months old.n Try as I may, I could not get all six of these in the frame at once.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Lovely mice moustress, I do like your orange-and-whites :love1


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, Sarah; I'm thrilled with them and plan to make a couple of new fawn pairings soon.

I'm wondering if you are using the word orange as an official color name or just using it colloquially. I know that here in the US they've recognized bright orange as a separate color from fawn.


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

Wow, what little stunners they are <3
and so shiny too.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks; half of these boys are satin.

Satin fawn was one of my earliest goals in breeding, and reaching that goal was delayed by my not having a healthy satin line. There were many babies who withered and died at about four to five weeks in litters that were small to start out with. When I found Pudge in a feeder bin, he fairly bristled with robustness and sturdiness. He was a chunky little satin pied agouti (I think it was agouti; he had such a tiny patch of color that was confined to his tail set) who founded my satin lines. My first satin fawn doe are her first two litters, but I managed to hover around the mousery when she was due so that I was able to pluck the babies from her as she delivered (she managed to kill two of them before I got to the tank), sac and afterbirth and all. I cleaned them up and fostered them to a doe who had given birth a day or two earlier and had already been tested to see if she would take care of an orphaned baby or two.

When I had my first litter of fawn, argente and champagne babies I was over the moon, sort of like I am with these little boogers. :love1


----------

